# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Επισκευή βάση καλωδιοταινιας τηλεφώνου.

## haf

Στην προσπάθεια να αλλάξουμε την μπαταρία φιλος προσπάθησε να αφαιρέσει την καλώδιοταινία και προφανώς ασκήθηκε πίεση στη βάση με αποτέλεσμα να ξεκολλήσει από τη θέση της

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να επισκευαστεί?

----------


## mikemtb73

γιατι οχι, με καταλληλα εργαλεια γνωση υπομονη και λιγο τύχη 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## haf

Κάποιος να το αναλάβει εννοώ.

----------


## mikemtb73

δύσκολο.
και μονο να το στειλεις απο εκεί που εισαι (καστελοριζο) συν επιστροφή συν εργασια συν ρισκο, παιρνεις ενα αλλο ρολόι 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## manolo

Ουσιαστικά είναι εργασία microsoldering φίλε μου, η οποία απαιτεί ειδικό εξοπλισμό, αλλά αν υπάρχει αυτός ο εξοπλισμός φτιάχνεται. Επίσης ο βαθμός δυσκολίας ανεβαίνει αν με το τράβηγμα του κονεκτορα και το ξεκόλλημα της βάσης σηκώθηκαν και κάποια pads γιατί αν έχει γίνει κάτι τέτοιο τότε πρέπει να φτιαχτούν και τα pads της βάσης που αποκολλήθηκαν με κάποια γεφυρώματα. Γενικά είναι λεπτοδουλειά, απαιτεί προσοχή και όπως λέει ο φίλος Μιχάλης παίζεται αν συμφέρει το κόστος. Παρ' όλα αυτά αν δεν έχουν φύγει pads, απλουστεύεται η όλη διαδικασία. Επίσης πρέπει να βρεθεί και το ανταλλακτικό, η βάση του κονέκτορα, πιθανότατα στο internet.

----------


## johnnyb

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005...25685334%21rec

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Με βάση τη μάρκα και το μοντέλο του ρολογιού / τηλεφώνου αναζήτησε στο Διαδίκτυο τον connector 
από E-bay ή Ali-Express κι αν προεξέχουν οι ακίδες του από τα pads στήριξης όπως φαίνονται στη 1η 
photo στο κόκκινο κύκλο τότε η κόλληση μ΄ ένα κολλητήρι 15W με πολύ λεπτή μύτη είναι σχετικά εύκολη.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

